# SV Backstrap



## Winterrider (Jan 11, 2021)

1. 9 # hunk  of Venison backstrap  






 Coated with thin layer of EVOO and Montreal Steak 





Fridge for couple hrs and vacuumed for a swim @138° for 3 hrs ( indawamp, thank you)
	

		
			
		

		
	






Seared in high heat cast iron pan.





Rested 15 mins and sliced.





Plated with some roasted tator wedges and corn.  ( Had to nuke wife's pieces a bit   )
Was quite tender.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 11, 2021)

Damn bud that looks amazing. Love back strap and you nailed it!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 11, 2021)

That looks EXCELLENT.   I might have to re-think 138°,  I've settled into 130° for beef.  It's really funny, but I have particular rubs I use when cooking over live fire.... but by a process of elimination.... Montreal Steak is a wonderful seasoning for sous vide.  I think the coarseness has something to do with it.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks delicious! Did I read that right...9# chunk of backstrap? 

I've not tried montreal steak seasoning in the sous vide, always just use salt and cracked black pepper.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 12, 2021)

WR, Looks delicious! like


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 12, 2021)

TNJAKE said:


> Damn bud that looks amazing. Love back strap and you nailed it!


Thank you Jake, will do again for sure.


thirdeye said:


> That looks EXCELLENT.   I might have to re-think 138°,  I've settled into 130° for beef.  It's really funny, but I have particular rubs I use when cooking over live fire.... but by a process of elimination.... Montreal Steak is a wonderful seasoning for sous vide.  I think the coarseness has something to do with it.


Thank you, I stuck to my guns on the 138°. I kinda knew it was going to be a little red for the wife's liking.  Montreal Steak gets used often around here.


indaswamp said:


> Looks delicious! Did I read that right...9# chunk of backstrap?
> 
> I've not tried montreal steak seasoning in the sous vide, always just use salt and cracked black pepper.


It was a  1.9 (1# 9oz)  strap. Glad I took your suggested 3/hrs instead of the 6hrs  I was going to do. Thanks...
 Give the Montreal a try, we sure like it.


crazymoon said:


> WR, Looks delicious! like


Thank you much and also for the like .



 Johnny Ray



 BrianGSDTexoma
 .
Thank you guys for the likes, greatly appreciated !


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> It was a 1.9 (1# 9oz) strap. Glad I took your suggested 3/hrs instead of the 6hrs I was going to do. Thanks...
> Give the Montreal a try, we sure like it.


Ah...well now that's better...1.9#. I thought there for a minute my eyes were playing tricks on me.
Yeah, 6 hours and it'll taste more like a roast longer you cook it. 3 hours is enough to get it tender for a back strap.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 12, 2021)

Perfect cook on that backstrap!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 13, 2021)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Perfect cook on that backstrap!


Thank you very much and for the like.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 15, 2021)

Looks delicious! Gonna have to give this a go. Looks perfectly done for us. Was surprised at how red it was for being at 138, but the proof is in the picture!

Ryan


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 15, 2021)

Good looking plate!
Jim


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Gonna have to give this a go. Looks perfectly done for us. Was surprised at how red it was for being at 138, but the proof is in the picture!
> 
> Ryan


It was good for my liking but probably have to bump it up a few degrees for the spouse.  Will do that with the other I have. Thanks for the like.


JLeonard said:


> Good looking plate!
> Jim


Thank you Jim, and for the like !


----------

